# WITNESS A SERIAL LIAR !



## thirteenknots (Jun 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539673235981230080
Biden administration cancels drilling sales in Alaska - New York Times
Biden administration cancels drilling sales in the Gulf - New York Times
Biden White House blocks refinery in the VirginIslands - Reuters
Biden reverses Trump's environmental rollbacks - Business Insider
Biden issues executive order to rejoin the Paris Accord - New York Times
Biden cancels the Keystone pipeline - New York Times
Biden ends drilling in the Artic - Business Insider
Biden blocked the ANWAR leases - New York Times
Biden sends oil to Europe - New York Times
Biden asks Saudi Arabia to boost oil production - Business Insider
Biden administration begins easing restrictions on Venezuelan oil - Washington Post 


You are witnessing a 79+ year old demented criminal posing as a President of these UNITED STATES.


----------

